# Spey casting?



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Do we have a board on spey casting or switch rods or any of that? Maybe we should? Just a suggestion, I know I'm not the only one here that is interested in those styles....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Man I hear crickets in here..... Nobody?


"there is a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore looking like an idiot"


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no spey section here. There are many instructional videos on youtube with regards to spey casting, similar to this one:
[/COLOR] 




 
I'm no stranger to trying different types of fishing, but a lot of purist fly fishermen don't consider spey in the same category as fly fishing, which is more finesse....


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

I do both styles, it just depends on the conditions on which I go with. With all the steelhead guys that are picking up the spey casting up north I figured why don't we have a specific thread on spey/switch/skagit. 


"there is a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore looking like an idiot"


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jbmynes said:


> I do both styles, it just depends on the conditions on which I go with. With all the steelhead guys that are picking up the spey casting up north I figured why don't we have a specific thread on spey/switch/skagit.


I'd be for checking out the different types, but I'm not so sure how many opportunities I'd have to use it in the smaller streams I typically fish. By all means, If there were forums I'd be reading them.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I think there is a speyclave or something like that type of forum. I use a 4/5 wt switch rod. Does that count? . I like the ambush line.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been known to throw a switch rod to carp and catfish in the river when I need to really launch some flies out there.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't have a spey or switch rod, but do occasionally use spey casts when swinging for bass and stocked trout. One of my goals this year is to swing up a fresh steelie.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I started using Spey rods a few years ago after watching a guy using one on the Grand. That guy was well versed in Spey casting. I grabbed a seat on a fallen log and watched him work thru a nice run swinging huge streamers. He connected with 2 nice chromers that spent as much time out of the water as they did in it. When he finished the run he came over and we talked about the Spey style of fishing. When I left the river that day I knew I was on the hunt for my first Speyrod. Within a week I'd found a 13 1/2 ft Wright MaGill Traditional action Speyrod on Ebay. With the rod on the way I bought a Pflueger Trion and a 450gr Skagit line. I had the rig put together by late May and spent the Summer working with it and by that Fall was ready to hit the rivers in search of Chrome. I still use my flyrod but the Spey has become my preferred method in the search for Steel. 

Last weekend found me on the Grand with my second Speyrod, an LL Bean 13 ft topped with another Trion loaded with an Orvis Easycast line. I managed to hook a 30 inch hooked jawed male. After fighting him to hand and a good release I realized that 3 guys had stopped and watched me thru the battle. All were interested in the Spey style of fishing. We talked for awhile and I'd bet that at least one of them will be fishing with a Spey in the near future. When I left the stream I thought back to the day I watched that guy fishing the Speyrod on this same run and I realized that I'd gone full circle, from spectator to player and then to promoter. Spey is gaining ground here in Ohio and I'd love to see a new Spey section started on the site.


----------

